# Another day in paradise. The final picture.



## Aquadream (14 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone.  
I have started my new scape that I want to share with you.
Tank size is 120x60x50 cm. 330 litres of total internal volume.
It took about 100 kilograms of rocks to get the volume of the hills and 8x9 litres bags of Amazonia Aquasoil.
Illumination by 2 T5 HO 6500 Kelvins.
Plants;
Hemianthus Cuba, Pogostemon Helferi, Lilaeopsis Brazilensis, Saurogine Repens, Blyxa Japonica. I grew all plants apart from the Blyxa in my hydroponics boxes and stock aquariums.
Filtration by one Eheim 2326 and for the first few weeks one Eheim 2224 filled with activated carbon only.

Critics and comments are welcome.

The picture bellow is from day 9, because the first few days were total mud and no chance to see anything.


----------



## AQViktor (15 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

I like this scape!


----------



## gmartins (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Hi,

I like it too but I think that your rocks may be a bit small and once the plant fill in they will be hidden? Maybe not...

cheers,

GM


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				gmartins said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I like it too but I think that your rocks may be a bit small and once the plant fill in they will be hidden? Maybe not...
> 
> ...



Thank you guys.
I just decided for this one not to have mountians , big trees or roads, but mostly open spaces. That is why I did not erected high rocks. I want the rocks to pop up here and there when the plants are developed. For now my issue is if the HC will develop well. This plant has been pain in the neck for me.
I will take any advice on HC growth in Amazonia.


----------



## J Butler (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Hi Aquadream,

Victor Lantos is our current HC guru    He was kind enough to list his findings in one of his journals:

GA in-store display 120P Iwagumi - Fly above the giant cliff

The specific part you might be interested in is:



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> ...here is what i think helped:
> 
> - cool water 21/23 celsius, with frequent water change at the beginning. every 2 days in the first 2 weeks. still keeping the HC around 21/24.
> - 4x54w light for 8 hours a day from the start.
> ...



It's well worth a read through if you have the time though, Victor's shop is churning out some wonderful scapes at the minute


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				J Butler said:
			
		

> Hi Aquadream,
> 
> Victor Lantos is our current HC guru    He was kind enough to list his findings in one of his journals:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.
Now i always manage to grow HC in pots to absolute perfection, but in the aquarium is different issue.
Problem is that I can not keep for now temperature bellow 25 Celsius. No chillier.
For now I do everything else as Victor say’s, except for the powder Amazonia. I do not have that.

The strange thing here is that two years ago I had the most magnificent HC carpet grown on a quartz gravel around 3 mm size and no nutrient rich layer under.
After that every attempt to grow HC in aquarium with nutrient rich what ever was a failure. Weird  :? 

Later the one thing I figured was that the light was a bit too much. By my experiments two T5 54Watts on 200 litres of water volume are good enough. more than that gets me into trouble.
In the hydroponics boxes is just the same. HC does not develop well in strong light.

Well. The HC is the only plant that is ripping my head off, but eventually I will get on the top of things I hope.


----------



## J Butler (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Well, I think part of the reason HC likes the cooler water so much is that the amount of CO2 able to dissolve within is greater compared to warmer water. If you have no livestock in there, I would ramp up the CO2 concentrations as much as possible.

Hopefully the HC will settle quickly, you could then gradually reduce the amount of gas you're pumping in there so that you can safely add a clean up crew to deal with any diatoms or such that might crop up.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

It is a great scape, reminds me of open fields from when I was a kid and use to chase rabbits and birds. The fact that the tank is really big just adds to the wonder. 

Great layout, one to follow for sure.


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				J Butler said:
			
		

> Well, I think part of the reason HC likes the cooler water so much is that the amount of CO2 able to dissolve within is greater compared to warmer water. If you have no livestock in there, I would ramp up the CO2 concentrations as much as possible.
> 
> Hopefully the HC will settle quickly, you could then gradually reduce the amount of gas you're pumping in there so that you can safely add a clean up crew to deal with any diatoms or such that might crop up.



So far no algae what so ever. I am sure that it will come, but likely only on the rocks this time, because I am using fully matured filters and 75% of the substrate is from the previous aquascape loaded with goodies. I always get some greenies on the rocks, lucky me.
I already put two Ottos and some shrimps to chew on what ever pops out.

The set up from two years ago where I had the HC in quartz gravel was with CO2 controlled by JBL PH controller. The amount injected was 25 ppm or so the controller said. The light was 2 x 15Watts T8 (6500K and 5000K) on 60 litres of water.
The fertilizer was Nutrafin plant Gro. After I changed everything it all went to hell. Nice.  
That aquarium also did not have any fish. I kept only cherries in it and some snails.
I can never explain how did the HC managed there so well, but also on the wood that was there all algae species managed just as well Full list of them.


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It is a great scape, reminds me of open fields from when I was a kid and use to chase rabbits and birds. The fact that the tank is really big just adds to the wonder.
> 
> Great layout, one to follow for sure.


Thank you Luis.
I actually took your advice from ASW and decided to please my self with this scape instead of impress some high end guys.
So no more ratios, or roads, or trees, or forest look a likes, mountains and so on.
Only green piece and joy.


----------



## Aquadream (7 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

There is some update of the progress. Some of the low rocks were covered or so it seems, but they are going to be used as basins for other small rocks that will be on the top of them later.


----------



## Westyggx (7 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Wow mate awesome growth there!


----------



## Lemsip (9 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Looks brilliant!


----------



## Aquadream (10 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Thank you guys. Long way to go before it is complete.


----------



## Aquadream (15 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Some close pictures.


----------



## foxfish (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Beautifully clean, everything looks perfect from your pictures.


----------



## Aquadream (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Beautifully clean, everything looks perfect from your pictures.


It looks even better in real. But I am not much of a photographer.


----------



## foxfish (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

I bet is does too!

How are you introducing the C02 & for how long do you supply the gas & lights?


----------



## Aquadream (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> I bet is does too!
> 
> How are you introducing the C02 & for how long do you supply the gas & lights?


Lights work for 10 hours per day. CO2 is supplied for 12 hours per day. 3 hours before the lights come on and it is turned off 1 hour before the lights.
I use Sera CO2 reactor model 1000. That one is connected to Eheim 2224 that have the only purpose to turn the water trough the reactor. There is no filter media in the 2224.
The PH varies from 6.2 in day time to 6.8 at night.
The bps rate is impossible to count. The bubbles are going way too fast.


----------



## foxfish (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Thanks for the info & I can just imagine how much gas you must be using!
So you are simply jetting the C02 enriched water back into the tank just under the surface & pointing down the length of the tank?


----------



## Aquadream (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info & I can just imagine how much gas you must be using!
> So you are simply jetting the C02 enriched water back into the tank just under the surface & pointing down the length of the tank?


You can see the whole picture of the tank. On the back right corner is the entry pipe from the CO2 filter. It points along side the water surface, just a bit lower.
It works really well. No CO2 tubing, no diffusers to clean, no bubbles to disturb the visibility in the tank. It is just perfect for me this way.


----------



## foxfish (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Thanks again, I am soon to install a brand new tank but I have been experimenting with different flow rates & bubble counts in my existing tank.
I use a needle wheel pump that produces the same sort of mist that an in line atomiser does, this makes following the flow pretty easy!
Anyhow I have found that a full length spray bar offers the best overall distribution but obviously looks just about the worst!
I have tried placing a straight return near the bottom, the middle, the top & at various angles too.
The micro bubbles give a good indication however they might not give a true indication due to the bubbles desire to head for the surface!
I will be using a reactor in the new tank & trying a mid water return pointing ever so slightly down.


----------



## Aquadream (20 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Thanks again, I am soon to install a brand new tank but I have been experimenting with different flow rates & bubble counts in my existing tank.
> I use a needle wheel pump that produces the same sort of mist that an in line atomiser does, this makes following the flow pretty easy!
> Anyhow I have found that a full length spray bar offers the best overall distribution but obviously looks just about the worst!
> I have tried placing a straight return near the bottom, the middle, the top & at various angles too.
> ...


The problem that I found with anything that makes any kind of CO2 bubbles in the tank water is that those bubbles are throwing off the readings from the CO2 checker. This does not happen with the CO2 reactor. No bubbles are entering the water and the checkers work as accurate as they can. If you install reactor you will see the difference.
Reactors however enrich the water at slower rate compared to diffusers or atomisers. You will have to turn the CO2 earlier as I do.


----------



## Aquadream (23 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Day 75 from the start.


----------



## Aquadream (26 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape. Hardscape complete.*

I got a bit unhappy about the rocks, because they got covered too much and do not seem to look as good anymore. So I have changed them. Here they are.


----------



## Aquadream (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Trimming update.


----------



## Themuleous (28 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

That lurvvvly  really really a great tank and scape.

Sam


----------



## gmartins (29 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Hi,

you call that a trim? I'd call it bulldozing   

Great scape and very inspiring.

Cheers,

GM


----------



## Aquadream (29 Nov 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				gmartins said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> you call that a trim? I'd call it bulldozing
> 
> ...


It was actually. he, he...
Problem is I left it too long and got overgrown. This bulldozing was necessary.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Callum (5 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

I think i sort of prefer the tank when it's been bulldozed  As gmartins said, very inspiring and looks great!
Keep it up!


----------



## Aquadream (5 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				Callum said:
			
		

> I think i sort of prefer the tank when it's been bulldozed  As gmartins said, very inspiring and looks great!
> Keep it up!


Interesting. I also like it more after the buldozer crushed it .  Now I raised the light level probably twice. It should keep the Lilaeopsis lower this time. I think it was too high before the buldozing.


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

One month after bulldozing.


----------



## Callum (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Still looking great


----------



## schraptor (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

These moss covered sticks look a bit unnaturally, yet I like your tank 
Nice greens and depth of the scape


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Very surreal looking but I like it.  It draws you in for some reason . . . .


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*

Thank you guys.
The scape is still in process of development. There is more to be added to the surreal side of it.


----------



## greenink (28 Dec 2011)

*My new scape.*

Looks great. What are you dosing?


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2011)

*Re: My new scape.*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Looks great. What are you dosing?


Easy Life Profito - recommended dose (it is adjusted according to plant growth rates, but never more than double), Easy carbo - half recommended dose, NO3 1ppm per day, PO4 0.5 ppm per day. Potassium by K2CO3. In the beginning of the weekly cycle after water change I apply K2CO3 to reach concentration of K+ 20ppm.
CO2 is in the range 25 - 35 ppm.


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

*My new scape.*

So much depth!


----------



## Aquadream (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*

Finally decided to put the fish in. Well first I managed to sell 300 CRS and get out another 150 to safety.

The scape have to develope more. I am not ready yet, but it looks a lot better than it did at earlier stages.

I also came up with the name for my scape.
Another day in paradise.


----------



## greenink (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*

getting better and better. really original! (but getting rid of the green plastic would be the perfect touch!)


----------



## Antipofish (17 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> getting better and better. really original! (but getting rid of the green plastic would be the perfect touch!)


 second that     i love eheim stuff but their pipework is so intrusive because of that green.  Someone asked the question, "does the green reduce the amount of algae in the pipes".  I would be interested to know the answer.  If it was a choice of that vs having to clean clear glass lily pipes though, I know what I would put up with.... hehe... start saving


----------



## Aquadream (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> getting better and better. really original! (but getting rid of the green plastic would be the perfect touch!)


I had set of Lily Pipes not once, but the damn things always get smashed sooner or later. They are much more pleasing indeed, but not to the bank account.
Also Lily Pipes never managed to really get rid of surface film. Eheim skimmer is unbeatable.


----------



## Aquadream (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> mikeappleby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do not love Eheim stuff that much. I would prefer ADA filter instead. It is much, much easier to clean. But I guess I'll be dreaming for a while, perhaps forever...he, he.
Now about the fairy tale "does the green reduce the amount of algae in the pipes".  
Definitely no. The only difference is that in the green pipes the algae and protein build up is less noticeable.
I still prefer the glass gear for the outlook, but also got fed up of them getting broken so often.


----------



## Calzone (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*

On the question of green pipes - I would concur with Aquadream.  My older filter is an AllPondSolutions (read SunSun) that comes with green hoses like eheim, and it gunges up quite nicely thank you.  Not sure that the gunge is algae, rather than some mulm-type deposit - perhaps someone with opaque hose (FX5 users?) can comment on what they find when they clean their hoses?
To be fair I haven't used clear hose, which I suppose might gunge up quicker but I can't imagine the difference would be that significant.  Possibly clear hose is more prone to algae up near the surface of the tank where its under the lights.....


----------



## Aquadream (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: My new scape. Another day in paradise.*



			
				Calzone said:
			
		

> On the question of green pipes ......  Possibly clear hose is more prone to algae up near the surface of the tank where its under the lights.....


Well that's exactly what I have seen. As a general rule the green plastic pipes do not get much algae when they are close to the light, the glass pipes do.
When it commes to the scum they all get it in fair amount.

Oh...but the glass is just so much more pleasant to look at, only if it did not brake so easy.

I still have my last 17mm Lily Pipe set. The lily was broken of course, but I cut it off and the set now looks just like normal filter pipes.

The one unacceptable thing I have noticed is that the glass pipes that are supposed to be 17mm are quite smaller in diameter compared to the Eheim pipes. That means the filter flow will be reduced by the glass pipes and that is also not good.


----------



## greenink (18 Jan 2012)

*My new scape. Another day in paradise.*

Why not just make some pipes from clear acrylic? Very cheap, simple and unbreakable! Lots of people on here have done it - there's links somewhere from my 70l journal but can't remember where.


----------



## Aquadream (9 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*

154 days after start.
For better quality choose 720p HD.
The movie is made with Canon EOS 600D and the aquarium light.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7jNE9gU ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Callum (9 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*

Absolutely stunning


----------



## skeletonw00t (9 Feb 2012)

*Another day in paradise. Video update.*

The condition of this tank is really incredinle  

No algae in site & such healthy plants!


----------



## hotweldfire (9 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*

Extraordinary 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone (9 Feb 2012)

*Another day in paradise. Video update.*

Seriously happy looking fish and plants.  Love it.  Such a change after the heavy trim!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*

amazing lush looking tank, i really like the scape but i dont know why... its very intriguing and makes me what to look more 
clever and lovely work.


----------



## Antipofish (10 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> 154 days after start.
> For better quality choose 720p HD.
> The movie is made with Canon EOS 600D and the aquarium light.



Excellent stuff mate.  What lens did you use for this ?


----------



## Aquadream (10 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*



			
				Callum said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning


Thank you.


			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> The condition of this tank is really incredinle
> 
> No algae in site & such healthy plants!


Well there is some tiny algae here and there, but is somewhat out of site. Cheers.


			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Extraordinary
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


  


			
				Calzone said:
			
		

> Seriously happy looking fish and plants.  Love it.  Such a change after the heavy trim!!


I am expecting some further change after introducing Limnophila Aquatica on the back of the tank. It is growing a bit slow, but will get there.
Plants were better for the first 3 months when I used ADA ferts. After that with Easy Life things are ok, but not as good.


			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> amazing lush looking tank, i really like the scape but i dont know why... its very intriguing and makes me what to look more
> clever and lovely work.


I also don't know why mate, I am just happy that you like it.  


			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the standard 18 - 55mm lens kit. It is the one and only that I have.


----------



## doobiw55 (10 Feb 2012)

*Another day in paradise. Video update.*

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Antipofish (10 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't  be sad about that lens.  It may be the standard kit lens, but it is highly rated.  As a kit lens, it pulls a few nice punches mate.  It sure got you some nice footage!  I am SERIOUSLY looking at swapping to Canon.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*

Truly, truly outstanding.
Cleanliness and plant health second to none.
Great achievement.
Ady.


----------



## Aquadream (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update. Day 157.*

This is what it looks now. Very close to the final shot.


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*

Yep definitely one of my favourites around at the moment if not the very best?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*

  Simply Stunning!


----------



## Antipofish (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update. Day 157.*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> This is what it looks now. Very close to the final shot.



You must be so proud of this scape.  It is quite simply UNIQUE.


----------



## srm1973 (11 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*

Looks like fish are superimposed in the video, looks like their are being blown backwards! Strange, nice looking tank in photographs though

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*

This is a crackin' example of healthy plants. It's also apparent that your upkeep and maintenance skills are at the top of their game to.

An unusual layout, which works pretty well. Are you happy with it?....what are you planning for the next scape'?


----------



## Aquadream (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This is a crackin' example of healthy plants. It's also apparent that your upkeep and maintenance skills are at the top of their game to.
> 
> An unusual layout, which works pretty well. Are you happy with it?....what are you planning for the next scape'?


Thank you Mark.
The layout is unusual indeed, just like all my previous layouts. I am always looking for something new and different. And of course if there is a rule I will be the first to challenge it.   That is why I am driven to create this sort of surreal layouts.
I do have plans for not just one new scape, but got only one big tank. So it will have to be one at a time.
The next one will be real crazy stuff.

I have collected personally from the mountain hills number of karst rocks. That type of rocks have not been used much in aquascaping so far or at least I am not aware of it.

These rocks look like ghost faces that may drive some folks to the edge. Under certain light conditions they can look quite scary to.


----------



## Aquadream (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.Day 157.*



			
				srm1973 said:
			
		

> Looks like fish are superimposed in the video, looks like their are being blown backwards!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


The rasboras are swimming that way in the evening hours. They like to play around the filter current a lot.
Long ago I have been breeding Blue Rams and when the young ones were in great numbers let say 150-200 they use to swim just the same way.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update. Day 157.*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive, Aquadream. Your style is very interesting. 

The plant health looks incredible. Can you remind us about some tech specs and maintenance, please?

Excellent photo too.


----------



## Aquadream (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update. Day 157.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very impressive, Aquadream. Your style is very interesting.
> 
> The plant health looks incredible. Can you remind us about some tech specs and maintenance, please?
> 
> Excellent photo too.


Thank you George.
Actually there were some changes done. I have swaped the grey rocks for Dragon Stone sort of a brownish colour. Also I have removed some of the Pellia woods, but will have to keep that latest trimmed appearance for contests.
Water parameters are;
GH - 5-6 dGH
KH - 1-2 dKH. This one shifts a bit over the week, because of the K2CO3 that I use as one of K+ sources.
PH - 6.7  It varries between 6.3 and 7 in the daily cicle.
NO3 - 1ppm per day. The build up would go up to 6-7 ppm by the end of each week.
PO4 - 0.5 ppm per day. The build up would go up to 0.6 ppm by the end of each week.
CO2 - 40 ppm target. What it is in reality? Who knows. no way to measure accurately.
Fertilizers.
Micro - Easy life Profito. I started the set up with ADA, but it finished and now is Easy Life.
Macro - KNO3, KH2PO4, Ca(NO3)2, Mg(NO3)2, Urea, K2CO3, KCl, K2SO4.
Aditives.
ADA Pyton Git, ADA Green Gain, ADA Green Bacter
Day 188 from start. The picture bellow is not final contest photo.


----------



## Alastair (26 Mar 2012)

*Another day in paradise.Update Day 188.*

Gorgeous looking set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvasingh (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise.Update Day 188.*

What moss did you use? Stunning scape!

Mike


----------



## Aquadream (26 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise.Update Day 188.*



			
				mvasingh said:
			
		

> What moss did you use? Stunning scape!
> 
> Mike


Lomariopsis Lineata (Round Pelia).


----------



## danmullan (30 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Finished.*

Can't believe I had not seen this 'till now!

Definately one of my favourite ever scapes, the branches create an amazing sense of depth. Plants look ridiculously healthy aswell.


----------



## pariahrob (30 Mar 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Finished.*

This is a beautiful scape. I love each stage of it and it only gets better.

Fantastic!


----------



## Aquadream (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

Thank you guys.
There is a new video showing the complete work of this aquascape.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjLZNRmn ... re=channel


----------



## Antipofish (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

Lovely Georgie ! Shows just how lucky those who ended up with plants from your tank were ! I will miss this scape but looking forward to the new one


----------



## Ady34 (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video update.*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Truly, truly outstanding.
> Cleanliness and plant health second to none.
> Great achievement.
> Ady.


Ive said it once but ill say it again...
truly, truly outstanding! 
 
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

Excellent video featuring some of the healthiest plants and fish I think I've seen.  The aquascape is really brought to life with such a fine production.

What camera, lens and lighting are you using for this video?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

that is just beautiful. Brilliant video!


----------



## Aquadream (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Excellent video featuring some of the healthiest plants and fish I think I've seen.  The aquascape is really brought to life with such a fine production.
> 
> What camera, lens and lighting are you using for this video?


Thank you George. 
The Camera is Canon EOS 600D with the standard 18-55 mm kit.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks. How about lighting?


----------



## Aquadream (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 x T5 28W NO, 5 x T5 54W HO only for the final picture. More would have been very useful. So now I have ordered 20 pcs of T5 54W 8000K Osram to make some studio soft box with them. I should imagine those will do better.
The regular tank light is only 3 x 28W T5 NO.


----------



## fandango (7 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

Incredibly amazing tank! Wonderful photos, videos, information. Fantastic!


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

Hey Georgi, the video looks great just like the tank.   The plant health is amazing there.
Love that you tried something else than we usually see with these Pelia wood pieces.

Good luck on the contest my friend


----------



## toadass (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*

That video is ridiculous.................. i cant believe how good condition those plants are in, and how clear the vid is. A bloke i work with has just bought a 7D if it creates a pic close to that i shall have to get him round, just need Georgi to come and scape a tank for me first   . Great depth on the scape, good work Georgi.


----------



## Aquadream (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*



			
				toadass said:
			
		

> That video is ridiculous.................. i cant believe how good condition those plants are in, and how clear the vid is. A bloke i work with has just bought a 7D if it creates a pic close to that i shall have to get him round, just need Georgi to come and scape a tank for me first   . Great depth on the scape, good work Georgi.


Thanks.
Well… Mark Evans managed to create the videos that awaken the worse jealousy in me   and he is using only 5D MkII.
I still have not managed to figure out how to make clear video on the whole front of the tank. The picture I get is always crap. That is why I did not show the whole tank on the videos. I just do not know how to get good video shot like that.


----------



## Aquadream (16 Apr 2012)

*Re: Another day in paradise. Video-The complete work.*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Hey Georgi, the video looks great just like the tank.   The plant health is amazing there.
> Love that you tried something else than we usually see with these Pelia wood pieces.
> 
> Good luck on the contest my friend


Prepare for battle.   on the IAPLS.. ha, ha.


----------



## Aquadream (3 Aug 2012)

Long time waiting to publish the final picture. I think it's safe now.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Aug 2012)

If aquascaping were to be compared to pornography, this is the PENTHOUSE of scapes !! Said it before, and will say it again;  S T U N N I N G


----------



## sr20det (3 Aug 2012)

WOW


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Aug 2012)

Very nice tank Georgi. Loved the final shot too and the way you tried something else than the others. 

Perfect healthy plants there, and the red color added in the cream to the final image. This is something to remember for sure.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (3 Aug 2012)

Unreal    Even my wife said it looks nice, which, believe me is a massive compliment!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Unreal    Even my wife said it looks nice, which, believe me is a massive compliment!



Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahira89 (5 Aug 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> Long time waiting to publish the final picture. I think it's safe now.



Wow.. Absolutely Stunning!!   

I joined this website just to say that!!!

Beautiful.. I wont mind being one of the fish in there!!


----------



## Aquadream (6 Aug 2012)

Sahira89 said:
			
		

> Aquadream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How nice. So my work have contributed one more member to UKAPS. Cool.


----------



## Aquadream (17 Aug 2012)

Ok guys. Some public opinions needed. I'm trying to catch up on Mark and become cool photographer like him...  
So I played a bit with my contest picture in PS and Adobe lightroom in attempt to make it nicer.
The first picture is the original.
The second is the adjusted one.
Please tell me what do you think?


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Aug 2012)

Oooh, nice one. Well done mate. I like the second one. A cooler color rendition always seems cleaner to me. Too much yellow and too warm in the first one. Might not have noticed the warmth unless you had shown both renditions side by side.

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (18 Aug 2012)

The second one gives you a greater feeling of depth too


----------



## fandango (18 Aug 2012)

Wow! In my view the second one has better levels the dark areas being more pronounced and better overall clarity. One of my favourite tanks with a great video post on youtube!


----------



## Aquadream (18 Aug 2012)

Thank you guys. You opinion matters a lot to me. I also think the altered picture is better. Now i know it's not only me to think so.


----------



## foxfish (19 Aug 2012)

I have loved your design from the beginning but regards the altered picture - I guess it is all about personal preference, in my mind the first picture (the original) is miles better!
I see more detail & the surface catches my eye better, I like the warmer feel & generally feel the overall effect is more natural


----------

